# Your Apple TV is not authorized to play this content



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Tried renting my first movie from Apple TV today... it's about 60% downloaded and I decided to start watching it... when I select Play Apple TV attempts to Authorize and then informs me:

Your Apple TV is not authorized to play this content.

I checked Settings -> General -> iTunes Store and I am set for Location: United States and logged in with my U.S. iTunes account... ??? I tried logging out and logging back in, but no luck!!  

Anyone else seen this in their Apple TV? Anyone know how to fix it? I want to watch my movie!!!?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

You are in Canada, are you not? As far as I know, the only things you can download are from the Canadian iTune store. That means you're stuck with old NHL games and Corner Gas at the moment.

Podcasts are free and international, however. You can also watch movie trailers and 30 second previews of TV shows on American networks to your heart's content from the US iTunes store.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> You are in Canada, are you not? As far as I know, the only things you can download are from the Canadian iTune store. That means you're stuck with old NHL games and Corner Gas at the moment.
> 
> Podcasts are free and international, however. You can also watch movie trailers and 30 second previews of TV shows on American networks to your heart's content from the US iTunes store.


I have a U.S. iTunes Account as I mentioned in my original posting! And this is about Rentals not purchasing... ???!


----------



## RobOnt (Oct 28, 2007)

G-Mo said:


> I have a U.S. iTunes Account as I mentioned in my original posting! And this is about Rentals not purchasing... ???!


Yes but unless you are tunneling to a US IP address you my friend are showing up as Canadian to them and are SOL


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

RobOnt said:


> Yes but unless you are tunneling to a US IP address you my friend are showing up as Canadian to them and are SOL


Ummm... nope! Unfortunately you are completely wrong! I already buy stuff in iTunes with my U.S. account (think about it -- would Apple lock out U.S. travelers from purchasing stuff in iTunes while abroad) and it IS possible to have a U.S. account and rent movies here in Canada without tunneling a U.S. IP address... there are others in this forum who already do it, and I have seen it done at my friends place -- so, you should probably research your answer before posting incorrect information!!


----------



## RobOnt (Oct 28, 2007)

G-Mo said:


> Ummm... nope! Unfortunately you are completely wrong! I already buy stuff in iTunes with my U.S. account (think about it -- would Apple lock out U.S. travelers from purchasing stuff in iTunes while abroad) and it IS possible to have a U.S. account and rent movies here in Canada without tunneling a U.S. IP address... there are others in this forum who already do it, and I have seen it done at my friends place -- so, you should probably research your answer before posting incorrect information!!


I have because I do it... If I tunnel to one of my US servers and purchase from there it works, use my local IP and it doesn't... So I must be dreaming and it's something else that's affecting it....


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

RobOnt said:


> I have because I do it... If I tunnel to one of my US servers and purchase from there it works, use my local IP and it doesn't... So I must be dreaming and it's something else that's affecting it....


this is interesting b/c i've watched a few without doing any tunneling. i've watched the 1st 15 minutes of invasion and it's good to go so far.

i doubt this will do anything, but maybe restart? would that do anything?
maybe repair permissions...maybe something went awry in itunes? i'm probably wrong, but you never know.

i know one thing....it's going to be a bad thing for me when they have rentals here in Canada. 

cheers,
Keebler


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

I had 3 movies that I rented this way (US iTunes Gift Card) and had been waiting for the AppleTV update to try the movies on there. So when the update dropped finally imagine my upset when I got the same message.

But then I remembered the last time I was trying to do something when the AppleTV was updating (for some reason whether it was the update or the fact that I had switched the iTunes account all the content was being copied over again), that there was so much network traffic that the connection to the iTunes store (required for the verification) must have timed out. Because after about 3 tries, logging in and out of the iTunes account on the AppleTV, for some reason the movie authorized fine and I was able to watch one of the three start to finish.

The only thing I can suggest is log in and out of the account on the AppleTV and make sure there isn't a lot of content copying over at the same time.

I will post again when we get time to watch the next one.





G-Mo said:


> Tried renting my first movie from Apple TV today... it's about 60% downloaded and I decided to start watching it... when I select Play Apple TV attempts to Authorize and then informs me:
> 
> Your Apple TV is not authorized to play this content.
> 
> ...


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Fixed it!

Did a full factory restore on the Apple TV, re-authorized Apple TV with my computer and my U.S. iTunes store account, did the software update and now it works! Awesome... I lost the rental I had downloaded, but...

No IP Address tunneling and I am watching a rented movie!


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

G-Mo said:


> Fixed it!
> 
> Did a full factory restore on the Apple TV, re-authorized Apple TV with my computer and my U.S. iTunes store account, did the software update and now it works! Awesome... I lost the rental I had downloaded, but...
> 
> No IP Address tunneling and I am watching a rented movie!


good stuff.

out of curiosity, i bought my us itunes card through ebay and a few weeks later got an email from ebay saying they pulled the guy's selling rights etc... couldn't explain more b/c of privacy issues - any of you experience the same thing?

cheers,
Keebler


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

The person I bought from in eBay, I've bought both from and both worked perfectly fine. I would think once you have bought something in iTunes, meaning the card has verified and redeemed fine, it's done and over with.


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

I found that the US address state field is now qualified with the full state name and you need to select it from the drop down in iTunes and revalidate it.
After that, all purchases worked fine. This seems to have happened with the last update.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

So can you use the gift card on the Apple TV itself or do you have to rent through iTunes on the computer and then transfer it over?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

keebler27 said:


> good stuff.
> 
> out of curiosity, i bought my us itunes card through ebay and a few weeks later got an email from ebay saying they pulled the guy's selling rights etc... couldn't explain more b/c of privacy issues - any of you experience the same thing?
> 
> ...


Big Brother is watching you.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm afraid RobOnt jumped to conclusions and posted incorrect info.

If you have a US iTunes account, you can indeed rent movies and watch them here in Canada. I am doing precisely that now (well obviously I'm not watching the film just now, but I've downloaded it and will watch it shortly).


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

So how does one go about getting a US iTunes account?


----------



## Wikkyd (Feb 17, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> So how does one go about getting a US iTunes account?


What you'll need:
- American iTunes Store gift card
- e-mail address not already registered with an iTunes store.
- An American address. iTunes knows when you're screwing around with it so make the address somewhat legit or use one from an old magazine.

Open up iTunes and head the iTunes Store, changing it to the US store (at the very bottom is a dropdown list where you can do this.) Along the right side there's a menu; you'll want to select the "Redeem" option. 
Type in your gift card's code and redeem it. At this point the iTunes Store will want your e-mail and an American address. Type in the e-mail address you wish to use and whatever US address you found.

After you've submitted everything you'll have yourself a nice and shiny loaded US store account.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

chas_m said:


> I'm afraid RobOnt jumped to conclusions and posted incorrect info.
> 
> If you have a US iTunes account, you can indeed rent movies and watch them here in Canada. I am doing precisely that now (well obviously I'm not watching the film just now, but I've downloaded it and will watch it shortly).


Gee, thanks Chaz... That was resolved over a week ago, but welcome to the party... Better late than never, eh!!?


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

Wikkyd said:


> What you'll need:
> - American iTunes Store gift card
> - e-mail address not already registered with an iTunes store.
> - An American address. iTunes knows when you're screwing around with it so make the address somewhat legit or use one from an old magazine.
> ...


I'm trying this, but what do y'ou fill in when asked for credit card information in iTunes? I've tried opening a US Paypal account but... No luck there too.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

meall said:


> I'm trying this, but what do y'ou fill in when asked for credit card information in iTunes? I've tried opening a US Paypal account but... No luck there too.


If you follow Wikkyd's instructions above you don't need to provide credit card information... If you are redeeming a gift card no credit card is required.


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

G-Mo said:


> If you follow Wikkyd's instructions above you don't need to provide credit card information... If you are redeeming a gift card no credit card is required.


Thanks, just saw where my mistake was!

I'll try to find a card on eBay now.


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm looking at eBay. There is some seller selling the card for a BIN of around 60$, while other have auction. Does it happen that the auction is lower than the price of the actual card or should a BIN be a best choice for having such a card?

Thanks


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

meall said:


> I'm looking at eBay. There is some seller selling the card for a BIN of around 60$, while other have auction. Does it happen that the auction is lower than the price of the actual card or should a BIN be a best choice for having such a card?
> 
> Thanks


I payed BIN price for mine... I bought a $15 one first time to test for around $18-$20 and then a $50 one for about what you say, $60... Both times I had the code emailed to me within minutes! Read the fine print on the auction, some try and charge a "handling fee" on top of the BIN price, even though they email you the code...


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

I got 2x$15 for about $40 CAD which isn't bad. I did the BIN method as well and it was from a guy that only sells the gift cards. He emailed me the codes within a few minutes and I entered them within a few minutes and had it up and running with $30 in my account.


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

I've been forward and BIN one 50$ card. I've bet on another one for 45$, and I'll see. I should be able to test this tomorrow evening when back from work!


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

meall said:


> I've been forward and BIN one 50$ card. I've bet on another one for 45$, and I'll see. I should be able to test this tomorrow evening when back from work!


Got it, and just created my iTunes USA account. I'll try tomorrow the rental on my TV 

Won't have to wait one year or more for Apple to offer it in Canada


----------

